# CORBA mit Java in 3 Wochen?



## zwette (9. Sep 2004)

Ich soll für meinen Prof. bis Anfang Oktober ein Tutorial erstellen, in dem man Schritt für Schritt nachvollziehen kann, wie man CORBA erlernt und damit einen (Verteilte Systeme-)Versuch durchführt. Sprich zwei Rechner im Netzwerk sollen dann über ein einfachstes Beispiel miteinander kommunizieren. Meine Frage: Ist so etwas in 3 Wochen erlernbar? Ich habe weder mit Java, noch mit CORBA zutun gehabt, das einzige, wo ich mich auskenne, ist C++/MFC. Problem an der Sache: Das wird benotet und wenn ich es nicht schaffe, könnt ihr euch die Note selbst ausrechnen. Vielleicht kann ich ihm aber klarmachen, das die Idee etwas "übers Ziel hinaus geschossen" ist... was meint ihr?

zwette


----------



## DP (9. Sep 2004)

also wenn du von java und corba keine ahnung hast, dann kannste das imho knicken. sind ja nur noch 3 wochen bis oktober...


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (9. Sep 2004)

Ich denke auch, daß der Zeitrahmen ohne Java-Kenntnisse viel zu klein ist.


----------



## zwette (9. Sep 2004)

Und mit C++?  Ich habe nur noch viel weniger über CORBA mit C++ gefunden (was nicht heißt, dass es das nicht gibt)...


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (9. Sep 2004)

zwette hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und mit C++?  Ich habe nur noch viel weniger über CORBA mit C++ gefunden (was nicht heißt, dass es das nicht gibt)...


Frag da besser in einem anderen Forum wie z. B. dem von c-plusplus.de.


----------



## DP (9. Sep 2004)

das geht mit dem visibroker. dürfte jetzt borland sein.

cu


----------

